# Software4Students 10/10



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Just to inform you that Software4Students is excellent. Their staff are friendly and helpful.
Having ordered MS Office 2007 Enterprise version for £35, I got the software in 2 days and it is loaded and running fine.
I did check them out with Microsoft in Reading first, just to make sure they were part of the program with them. They assured me they were.

You would be daft not to take a peek here and you might be tempted 
http://www.software4students.co.uk/default.aspx

I genuinly have no link with them, just a parent who needed 2007 for his children, but couldn't afford to pay the business price. :up:.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the link & recommendation, always useful to have ... esp as no.1 son started secondary school this Sept & no.1 daughter soon to follow him!!


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Your welcome 1002richards

I bought 2 versions. One for each daugher. Each version allows you to put it on 2 home machines. 

I also bought Microsoft Expression Studio 2 for £55.95 RRP £469.01. It is comprised of 5 products: 

Expression Web 2 
Expression Blend 2
Expression Design 2
Expression Media 2
Expression Encoder 2 and Visual Studio Standard 2008. 

Very good business me thinks.

Office 2007 was dead easy to install. Took about 20 minutes for the lot, per machine.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

It also states for uk students only, no usa students.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FYI, Microsoft Office 2007 Home & Student Edition is available regularly in the US for $75, which compares with the prices offered at this UK site.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

But the UK version comes with extra "E"s.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

For once us Brits get something extra


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh yes sorry I should have mentioned it was only for the UK.


----------

